# Kauai, Oahu, Maui, or Big Island Nov 12 to Nov 20



## kiniry (Oct 20, 2016)

Looking for studio or one bedroom for dates between Nov 12 to Nov 20 for two adults in either Kaui, Oahu, Maui, or the Big Island.


----------



## kiniry (Oct 28, 2016)

Still looking... anyone have availability?


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 28, 2016)

kiniry said:


> Looking for studio or one bedroom for dates between Nov 12 to Nov 20 for two adults in either Kaui, Oahu, Maui, or the Big Island.



Nov 13 -18 (5 nights) Marriott Koolina in Oahu for $500.


----------



## BEV (Oct 29, 2016)

kiniry said:


> Still looking... anyone have availability?



I am trying to PM you.. have 2 alternatives-- One on Big Island and One on Kauai.   bev


----------

